# Speaking of Karma..... ;)



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm trying to test the theroy of negative karma causing you to ammass fewer fish flakes for posting and the more positive you karma the faster you accumilate flakes per post. 

since mr doyle is ammasing copious negatives per his request :lol:  maybe he could pay attention to how many posts he has to post to get fish flakes.

could someone with quite a few more positives kind of watch their flake per post level and give input here :mrgreen: 

just something eles to do while perusing nick pics of fish and tanks and helping folks with problems and "learning" 

I had the displeasure of hitting a string of negative hits but have since _almost_ recovered to neutral but I "think" I was only getting 10 flakes per 5 or 6 posta there for a while and if memory serves when I was just getting positive karma points ( i was @ +5/-0 at one time :mrgreen: ) I was getting 10 flakes per post :shock: 

I see a few of you with like +11/- 1 or 2 so you guys/gals watch if you don't mind :mrgreen: 

just exploring some of the features of the new site and figure itd' be "neat" info to know.

[glow=red:3cbbe4c4c3]only 4500 more flakes till I can change my title :mrgreen: :mrgreen:[/glow:3cbbe4c4c3]



:lol: will post 4 flakes ... 

excuse me mister .. my fishes are real hungry .. could you spare a few flakes

have fun   

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Karma has nothing to do with fish flake.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:wink: 

OK ... well thanks for the info Mark.

just wondering why it was I used to get like 10 flakes a post and not maybe 10 flakes every 6 or more posts ... not sure how they work just seemed to coralate with when I got tagged with a few negitaves

which it looks like I got tagged with another between the first post here and now ... not sure why but hey ... I guess everyone don't use it for what it's supposed to be for. 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

thanks again :wink:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't think it's a good idea! Anyway, I don't care about Karma or fish flakes stuff!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It looks like the longer the post the more fish flakes you get. At least thats what it seems. 

Also I thought we got flakes by reading posts? but i dont believe we do.

plus i just posted 4 new topics and recieved no flakes for it so maybe its set to watch for people that post too much in a certain amount of time?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re*

Well, I probably think that we can earn flakes via surfing thur the others' posts as well! Well, I actually surf thru the forum, read 'em all and most I can't answer so I just leave the place. And some I just don't care... ;-)
PS: About Karma: It's nut. I'm not as helpful as some other guys but my marks are higher. That's really not a standard to judge anythung


----------

